# redirect motherboard beeps/sounds to the headphones instead of the onboard speaker?



## thesmotis (Jun 4, 2012)

hi, i have a motherboard which makes loud noise when it beeps through the onboard speaker
(when it's overheating for example which is a continuous beeping)
i don't want to disable the speaker or the beeps bcz i need to know if and when there is a problem
is there anyway to redirect the sound to the headphones (plugged in the onboard sound card) so i can still hear the beep warnings but without using the onboard speaker?

in the manual it is explained what to do in order to use the onboard speaker or an external speaker
but i believe that by 'external speaker' it means a chassis speaker for example, connected directly on the motherboard speaker connectors inside the case and not any speakers connected to the sound card on the back of the case

thnx for your time


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Youi will need to set your Headphones as default device under control panel> sound.


----------



## thesmotis (Jun 4, 2012)

maybe i didn't undestand your reply, otherwise it's not very helpful bcz afaik
1) it's not a windows sound
2) headphones are not a 'device' as far as windows is concerned
sound cards are devices for example, so can't find such an option to set the headphones as the default device (windows xp but i checked on vista as well)


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Did you meant to disable internet speaker and enable external speakers?


----------



## thesmotis (Jun 4, 2012)

my friend thank you for your time, honestly, but you can't help me if you can't understand english

im talking about the motherboard's onboard speaker
this is an onboard speaker:
http://www.custom-build-computers.com/image-files/speakers-to-a-motherboard.jpg

that speaker makes sound only when the motherboard gives a beep code or alarm
it has nothing to do with any 'internet speakers', or windows settings afaik

what i want is to hear the sound from the onboard sound card
this is an onboard sound card:
http://www.hardware-one.com/reviews/k7m/images/ExternalConnectors2-small.jpg

anyway the forum seems to be low on population so i'll search for help elsewhere, thnx


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Not to be rude, but it is your English that is sub par -.-


There is no way to re-rout the sound from your internal mainboard speaker to headphones, because they are totally separate. If you look inside, you'll see that there is an actual speaker on your board. 
You _could_ re-wire it (if the speaker is detachable) to your headphones, but then you wouldn't have any windows sounds coming from your headphones.

The easiest solution to your problem would be to disconnect your internal speaker. Though, not much a solution because you shouldn't be _getting_ mainboard beep errors for overheating in the first place!


----------



## thesmotis (Jun 4, 2012)

wkw427 said:


> Not to be rude, but it is your English that is sub par


im not fluent but i don't see any misleading parts on my posts - if there are, i will happily rephrase
no offence taken ofc, but on the other hand it's obvious you didn't take the time to read my posts at all


> If you look inside, you'll see that there is an actual speaker on your board.


i know there is a speaker on the board as it is shown in the picture of my previous post.., also.. that is why it is called... o n-b o a r d speaker..


> There is no way to re-rout the sound from your internal mainboard speaker to headphones because they are totally separate.


i didn't mean to physically reroute the connections/signal
i was asking if there are any common bios settings for that function that i may have missed, so that the motherboard itself / by design and settings, would send any beeps through the onboard sound card instead of the onboard speaker


> The easiest solution to your problem would be to disconnect your internal speaker.


how is that a solution? as i wrote and you didn't read, disconnecting the internal speaker would remove the ability to hear beep codes too (besides the temperature warning beeps)
you understand that beep codes exist for a reason right?


wkw427 said:


> you shouldn't be _getting_mainboard beep errors for overheating in the first place!


server motherboards have 'soft' temperature warning points bcz they are supposed to operate in server rooms
they are not beep codes obviously but long beeps...

so that is the situation, and that was my question
if there is any part that you cannot understand bcz of my inability to express in english, i will happily rephrase if only you point that part out
but next time, plz read more carefully
no matter how bad my english is, i never wrote about internet speakers, or windows sound problems, or anything like that
thank you for your time, as far as i can tell you don't know of any other workarounds or solution to that problems, so that covers me


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay.

There is no way to play bios beep codes through audio output.

Unless you physically cut the connection from the speaker to your audio output
Then, you don't have an audio output anymore, but a very large, unnecessary bios speaker


----------

